# Panama City fishing



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm going to be heading down next week for the entire week, and was looking to do some fishing. My dad and I usually jig, so we'd rather not be on one of the big piers. We're pretty much flying blind, so any info at all would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*PC Fishing*

I not quite sure what you have in mind?? Piers(or boat) may be all that you have available. Species??

Would you be a little more specific. Thanks. C2


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

We're not into the whole combat fishing thing (especially with jigs), so if all we can do is piers do you know of any smaller free piers? As for species, like I said, we're flying blind. We usually catch flounder, trout, drum, and blue fish here, but I haven't the slightest clue what we could catch down there. Basically anywhere we can fish to beat the crowds and have a chance at some pullage is what we're looking for. We also have military IDs if needed.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You can walk the beaches at dawn and dusk and throw pompano jigs. For trout, reds and flounder, you'd need to fish the flats over by Gulf Coast Community College. You could also rent kayaks from Sunjammers and fish the ICW.

Your best bet really is the pier, kings, cobia and spanish are the main attraction right now. There's quite a bit of room out there.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I was thinking about hitting the piers (mainly because of your King posts), but we don't have any gear that heavy. We both enjoy the challenge of catching big fish on light tackle, but something tells me kings and cobia might be a wee bit out of range. Pompano's sound interesting, mind sharing some info with me on how to catch them?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Stop by Sunjammers and show them what you have for tackle, they'll get you set up.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

I use a 6ft allstar med action rod and a 201 Calcutta spooled with 6lb mono for Pompano. Spinning tackle of the same class is prefered by most people.

1/2 to 5/8 yellow or pink pompano jigs work just fine. Silly Willy jigs that can be found at Sunjammers work well too.

See Brad or Jimmy at Sunjammers and they will fix you up with all you need.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like Sunjammers will be one of the first stops, thanks all.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

And either Bobby or I would be more than happy to point you in the right direction as far as rigs and such. I'm usually out on the end wearing a UVA hat.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

You may run in to me too... but ask Manny first because he CAN fish. LOL:fishing:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Flattery will get you nowhere Bill.

Seriously though, most of the locals are friendly and will help you out. You sound like you aren't a googan, just fishing in different territory. King mack fishing is alot of fun and you don't have to have a 4/0 reel and a trolley rig to do it.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I've read quite a few of your posts, so I know you guys don't use gear nearly as heavy as ours, but I don't think my reals spool enough line to actually bring one in after it makes a run. How much line is recommended? Also, my dad used to be stationed in Panama City, and said he knows where the Community college is, where abouts can we fish there? And do you know if you can fish at the Coast Guard base at all? Since keeping fish isn't a necessity, should we try and target jacks? Though we usually jig, I also have a heaver. Should I bring that as well? Aaand one last question (two parter, but it'll be the last one..for this post), do you guys use Gulp often, and if so what kind is effective? I've got way to many questions for it to be the day before we leave, something tells me I should have asked earlier haha. Thanks again for all the help, it's very appreciated.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes, the area around the Community College is fishable. No on the Coast Guard station as far as I know unless you have access to the base (I am guessing that you may if so check out the flats around Tyndall Airforce Base). If want to target Jacks, go to the pier and look for Cobia while you are there. Chances are if your gear is decent enough for Jacks it should handle a cobia. Yes we fish gulps. Flounder, redfish, black drum and speckled trout should be found around the College. Get some big top water baits and wade fish around the flats at the College. Use shrimp and small hooks or sabikis and catch Pinfish and put them out live around the Bridge pilings for possibly legal grouper. You can also catch whiting around the bridge close to the College, but I would suggest Spanish Mackerel around the Jetties, Deep Water Point or Downtown Marina. Big Reds and Sheepshead should be in the Pass. Pompano in the Surf around the State Park. Kings, obviously take a good bit of line, but if you take off the line on your heaver and replace it with 15# it will work ok. Drift Live bait caught at the pier or use frozen cigar minnows. Just watch what every one is doing and you will see the routine.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, thanks. As for wading around the college, are there certain deeper holes to fish or should we just roam around and sight cast? Answered pretty much all of my questions, can't wait to get down there (in Savannah now).


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Just got back from Sunjammers, talked to Brad (I think?), got a lot of very useful information. About to head out to the beach and try my luck for pompano.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sorry about all the muddy water, I didn't order the storm and all the rain that came with it.:redface:


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah the storm this morning has filled the bays with run off. Nice. As far as your question fish pot holes in the grass, edges and any run offs that you find.

Brad is my brother from another mother, heck I bought 4 kayaks from him, but his fishing advice.... hmmmmm... go to the pier and ask around with the locals. Manny should be there...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I might be out there tomorrow but I leave Thursday for Louisiana and won't be back on the pier until at least Monday.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Today we're heading out to St. Andrews, since my parents are diving I figured I'd get them to scout out all the fish for me haha. Probably going to check out the pier too, along with the USCG base, not sure when though. Yesterday I tried to score some pompano, got nothing.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 20, 2010)

Do not hesitate to go to the pier and join the guys out on the end. Most are really nice guys that will be glad to help you out and show you how it is done. If you hook a king or two it will make you want more as it becomes addictive. Just being friendly and asking a few questions will carry you far out there. I wish I were there right now to help out. I started out using my fresh water bass gear and put a lot of fish on the deck with it. Have upgraded a tad since then but what you have can be made to work.


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

We thought about it, but my gear is way too light for kings. Ended up fishing at St. Andrews with some live shrimp, missed quite a few bites (hook where too big), managed one decent sized grouper. Talked to a local that gave me his bait as he left, asked him for some tips and he said I was doing it all right, just needed to change spots. Got my ego boost for the day, heading back out tomorrow, just not sure where too yet.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 20, 2010)

I decided to come down for another try. I will be on the pier Friday afternoon till next Friday. Will be glad to help you out if you come to the pier.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Good Luck!
Try to beat the oil!!!


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

*frozen cigar minnows ?*

Do you catch kings on frozen cigar minnows from a pier? If so how do you rig it?

Jason


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Just got back from Fl. Friday we went out on a friends boat for some Cobia and Snapper, ended up with 3 snapper, 0 cobia. Thursday we went out to the Coast Gaurd\Navy Base, we weren't sure where to fish and ended up fishing next to the fish and game office on the USCG base. Sight casted a live shrimp to my biggest red drum to date, then caught nada for around 2 hours. Moved spots to where we were originally recommended to fish (at the Navy base) out on the flats, there was more drum then I could shake my pole at. The bait fish where out there in hella force, as soon as my shrimp hit the water it was gone. Ended up just taking the weight off and try sight casting again, hooked into my biggest catfish that fought like the drum I caught earlier, so that was pretty cool. Had to call it soon after, but it was lot of fun. We also saw a guy land a decent sized king off the PCB pier on Thursday. Thanks everyone for the help, I'm definitely going to try and head back down this summer.


----------

